# Crunchy Mama Rant -car seats and vax



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

This is just a rant, I need a safe place to say this.

My sister in law is very crunchy, she selectively/delayed vax her child, very selectively. She BF, grows her own organic food, eats and serves only grass fed organic meats, feeds her daughter amazingly healthy foods, healthy supplements, homeopathics, everything.

But she has her 42 lb 4 year old in a low-back booster. All the time. We live in an area where you have to drive on a highway no matter where you go, and often on 6 lane freeways.

Her whole thing about vaccines was that the safety wasn't proven, that children are being injured and even killed by vaccines, etc.

Now, you'd think she'd be aware that the number one killer of children is car accidents. She is SO well-read about vaccination dangers, about everything like Fluoridated water, etc but seems totally ignorant that the risk of a child being in a car accident is incredibly high by comparison.

Now, I agree on the vaccine issues, don't get me wrong. I just don't see how a mama who goes so far out of her way to make sure her child is extremely safe and healthy would choose the "easiest" car seat?????

My husband says he is absolutely 100% against me saying something to them about the booster. This family is SO touchy!!!!

I keep hoping that she'll ask me what I think so I can give my opinion on the subject, but I doubt it.

Help me make sense of this!!


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, this is an issue I think about a lot!

On the flip side, I have MANY friends who fully vax "so that the babies will be as safe as possible" and yet FF at 1 year (and more bad car seat choices). Really, I don't understand how _any_ attentive parent can be as lackadaisical about car safety as most seem to be. I've thought about it a lot, and here's my working theory:

Driving is the most dangerous thing most of us do, period. The safest, best thing that probably _all_ of us could do for our children (and selves) is to drive as little as possible. This is VERY inconvenient and certainly does not fit into most parents' lifestyles. No parent wants to think, "I'm unnecessarily risking my baby's life by driving to Target three times a week," and really, it's impossible to go through life being paralyzed by this sort of fear. So most people just do not think about it.

My Dad is VERY safety conscious , but when I talk to him about car seats, he sort of shrugs and says, "yeah, well, you guys just rolled around in the back of the van, and you're fine!" It's hard to admit you were/are risking your child's life for convenience or out of ignorance.

if I were you, I would talk to her. if my DD were improperly protected, I would appreciate someone sharing the data with me.


----------



## Mandynee22 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm kind of passive agressive. My conversation with her would go something like this:
"So, I just got DS/DD a new car seat! I'm totally psyched. It's a ......, which is great because I can keep him/her harnessed in that until 60 lbs (or whatever) instead of buying a whole 'nother harnessing seat. Sure do love to save money. Yes, I do"
Then, if she "reminds" you about her kid that's in a booster, well I would probably make a "yikes" sound and that opens the door to saying what you want (nicely) because she kind of brought it up... IMO

ETA- I probably wouldn't say anything if it were a high back booster and if the belt fit right in it. From what I understand, in a serious crash, it's easier/safer for them to just take the seat and kid out so as not to cause further injury. plus, a highback would probably mesh with what's OK legally. I wish someone had said something to me when DD was little about car seats. I had no idea about ERF or any of this stuff 10 yrs ago


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I think there's a lot of misinformation about car seats and booster seats. Someone could read the users manuals for car seats, look up weight limits, and come to the conclusion that a booster seat is safe for a four year old. Seriously. If a seat is designed to go down to 35 lbs, and the information on fliers from the highway department say, 'keep your child in a harness until age 4 and 40 lbs', the logical next step is to conclude a 4 year old heavier than 40 lbs would be safe in a booster. There is SO MUCH to research as parents that not everyone comes across the best of the car seat and booster seat information.

She sounds like she might be very receptive if you just told her what you know in a non-judgmental way.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Could you post interesting links/youtube videos on a facebook account that she might see?

I posted a video about ERF not too long ago because a friend of mine didn't understand it and I didn't want to seem like I was lecturing her. She ended up watching the video and asking more questions about it and her son is still rearfacing after his 1st birthday.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

While it's not best practice, it is not illegal. I would probably try to talk her into a hbb provided her child can sit fine in the seatbelt. I have no issue with a mature enough 4yo over 40lbs in a hbb (I have one after all), but the no back makes me nervous.


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

At least with the argument that vax'ing is for the safety of the child, I get that. I think vaccination is one of the MOST troubling topics for parents of our time, there is SO much conflicting information, so many important people speaking. And there is the history of deadly diseases being eradicated or (mostly) eradicated like Polio and Small Pox. So that is a cloudy issue and I do not get personally upset about people's vaccination choices if they've done the work and gotten as much info as possible, I cannot judge, I can only share what I know and make my best choices.

However. This LBBooster thing is ridiculous. It's like burying your head in the sand, IMO.

I like the idea of posting it on FB, just "wow, I can't believe this video! this makes me rethink what i knew about booster seats".


----------



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

PS what do you think is the best video for that use?


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
PS what do you think is the best video for that use?

The Kyle David ****** videos seem to get the most attention.

And yes, I totally understand where you are coming from. One of my dearest friends is a very intelligent woman and is a very well informed parent. But her 3 year old is too tall for her AOE (surprise surprise), and every time I see them the harness is very loose and the chest clip is on her belly. I don't get it...


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

I think Belee's gift is the best to show the dangers of boosters for kids too young for them. It is a video about a child who was killed by the seat belt in a minor accident- the rest of the family walked away. If she had been in a five pt harness she would have survived, probably uninjured.


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

The vast majority of parents I know put their kids in boosters, usually lowback, once they hit 3/4ish and minimum booster weight. I'm not saying it's the best choice, but it's very, very common and I think the mainstream opinion is that this is fine.


----------



## beru (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loraxc* 
"You know, a couch is really just a big chair, and pants are really just long shorts."--DD

Sorry for the digression, but I love love love this quote from your signature.


----------

